# "World's Largest" tractor show, Portland IN, Aug. 24-28, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They claim to be the world's largest antique tractor and engine show, with over 3000 engines and 800 pre 1955 tractors on display. Here is a link to their website:

http://www.adamswells.com/~tristate/tractorshow.htm


----------

